# Checking in on opinions on RTS Orlando -



## Polanus1561 (Nov 20, 2018)

more on their faculty Swain, Allen etc whom I am not all familiar with, I know there are opinions on John Frame attached to this question, but seeing as he is retired I would like to keep that out of the equation, thanks.


----------



## ArminianOnceWas (Nov 25, 2018)

Hello, if you would narrow the question or give more of a conversational starter then that may be helpful. If you are looking for feedback regarding a potential seminary decision then I know the members here would love to offer support. It sounds like you want the perspective regarding faculty members?


----------

